# Very shy and very vocal five month old



## Quixoticish (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm hoping some of you can help me with this, I've had lots of cats in the past but never kittens so our new kittens behaviour is somewhat concerning me.

We adopted him on Saturday afternoon, he was very timid at the cattery and seemed attached to another 6 month old kitten (I believe they have been raised together even though they are from different litters).

At first he was obviously very timid and found the smallest, tightest space to hide under, and whilst he kept coming out for a good sniff around the house when it was quiet he would always retreat there.

Last night (Sunday) he was quite playful and I spent a good few hours playing with his toys with him. Despite this he's still not very happy about human contact and cowers away if you approach him, runs to hide if you move or stretch and moves quickly away if you move to stroke him.

Despite this I'm confident that given some time we can build up his trust and he'll come to us for petting in the future, but it is his vocalisations that are worrying me. Quite a lot throughout the day and almost constantly throughout the night he's crying (for want of a better word), very very loudly at times. Sometimes he will wonder around the room his is in, sniffing around and crying loudly at the corners or the walls, and I'm aware that I shouldn't be personifying the situation by attributing too many human behaviours to him but can anyone shed some light on what his being very noisy is all about?

To be completely honest I'm finding it absolutely soul destroying, it's so upsetting to know that he's clearly distressed about something but we can't approach him to cuddle him and reassure him.

Is this noisiness a normal feature in some cats and young kittens moving to a new home and will he likely stop doing it eventually? Neither my partner or I have had a wink of sleep, admittedly partly because he's making such a mournful and loud cry most of the time but also because we're worrying so much about him.

I've had a few people recommend getting another kitten for him to befriend. Originally this was our plan and we were due to go and collect another kitty on Wednesday however after seeing how distressed our beautiful little first kitten is we didn't know whether to hold off on this or not until we can build up some trust with him. I've had other people suggest that when he's settled it may be time to get him castrated as that may have something to do with the situation.

Any help, ideas, experiences and support would be very very much appreciated at this juncture as I feel like I'm letting him down by not being able to respond to him and understand why he's crying so loudly.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello!! 
I don't have much knowledge so hopefully someone else will be along soon, but I didn't wanna read and run.

I wouldn't worry too much about the timid behaviour, as you say, this is normal. It's a known fact that cats don't like change and can find it super stressful. My 6 month old kitten almost had a mini-breakdown last week as my partner went on a skiing holiday! You may think about investing in a Feliway plug in as something to help ease the situation. They aren't cheap but are usually worth it to help settle distressed cats (it seems).
His crying could simply also be related to his change in circumstances. You mention that he appeared very bonded to another kitten, so perhaps it is as simple as he is pining for his buddy. It is possible that another kitten would help this, but I'm not sure if it would be wise to do this straight away.

With regards to the castration situation, if he is five months old then the people that have advised you on this topic are possibly correct; it may be time he was 'done' (for want of a better word). Some vets have a 6 months preference (such as my own) but many will neuter at 5 months. 

I hope you find some relief for yourself and kitty soon. I know it must be hard thinking of him so distressed, but as you mentioned, we as pet owners have a habit of attributing human characteristics to our animals which often intensifies the situation in our own heads.

Good luck!
Sparkles 
xx


----------



## Nando (Jun 28, 2010)

hi, i have 2 kittens well ones a cat now, but we got both as kittens and have had very different experiences with both, our shy and nervous kitten (the younger one) is still shy and a bit of a wimp really but shes confident at the same time.
For her it doesnt help that our older cat chases her round constantly trying to play with her but shes come into her own with her own little personality and quite often youll see her bombing it round the house.. he will be crying because its unfamiliar surroundings hes been taken away from who and what he knows. couple of questions though,
is he eating alright?
and when you play with him does he respond to it?
if hes eating then what id say is let him have his little hidey hole for now ocassionally try to lure him out with treats but i think hes just a cat whos going you to be patient. Another thing actually has he got any toys he can play with on his own... a paper ball will do the trick, you can throw it he should chase it he can bat it and pick it up in his gob, obviously youll have to watch that he doesnt start eating it but little things like that will make him come into his own.. end of day he will get confident sometimes it just takes a bit longer


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

It could certainly help to get another kitten/cat around the same age if possible, some cats gain their confident from others so it could be that he's missing a friend.
I don't suppose it's possible to take the other kitten he was attached to, is it? lol 
As for the timidness and being vocal, i know it is worrying but he should stop it eventually, within time he will trust you and come to you for fuss/attention.
Keep us updated xx


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm having the exact same issue with our new kittie. Got him last Saturday (6months old, neutered) and while he is very friendly and loves to play now he still wanders round crying and crying over and over again!

We got him from the cats protection league and they say just to leave him and he will settle but it is so horrible to listen to!

Last night he cried outside our bedroom door all night and ripped all the carpet up! We were letting him in the bedroom but he cries all night when he is in there and my boyfriend and I were getting no sleep, so he has had to go outside again, he has the run of the rest of the house.

We got a Feliway diffuser and it did help for a few days and he was a lot quieter but it seems us being home at the weekend has upset him all over again!! 

So, take comfort you aren't the only one going through this but I would sooooooo love someone to wave their magic wand and help solve this issue!!

xxx


----------



## Quixoticish (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for your advice everyone. From the word go he was eating well given that he was so skittish, and he is becoming more familiar and letting us get closer but he still doesn't want to be stroked or picked up.

As far as playtime goes he'll forget all of his worries and spend two or three hours running like a mad cat batting at feathers on sticks with me, and he does have balls and squishy mice and a climbing frame and other toys to amuse himself with. He uses his scratching post without issue, always uses his litter tray, we've never had any problems with things like that.

It's the noise that is really upsetting, he's clearly distressed about something but if you approach him to comfort him while he's strutting around and wailing at all of the four corners of the house he'll just retreat to his hidey hole and wail from there.

I'm 100% certain we'll gain his trust and he'll be able to be stroked and picked up soon without issue. It's just the incredibly loud crying, moaning, almost shouting at times that is a worry.

To add insult to injury our neighbours have started to complain to us about him. 

We can't get the kitten he was with throughout most of his life or even any from the same breeder as they have all either already left with new owners or will be doing so in the next few days.

We're actually due to pick up another kitten on Wednesday, he's a bit younger and a bit more playful so hopefully he'll help bring our poor little baby out of his shell a bit more and calm him down.

Since he's over 5 months once he's settled a bit more in a few weeks I'm going to see about getting him neutered as well, hopefully that will help with his poor kitty hormones!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

It's good your getting another kitty ( in my opinion anyway ) he could have just been feeling a bit lonely  good luck xx


----------

